# Suites at Attitash Mountain Village



## Miss Marty (Mar 2, 2006)

*
Suites at Attitash Mountain Village * 

http://www.attitashmtvillage.com/


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 2, 2006)

*Road Conditions*

Has anyone drove Route 302 from/to 
Attitash in NH to Smugglers Notch VT


----------



## magiroux (Mar 3, 2006)

Marty, I have not stayed at AMV, but have stayed at River Run Condos that are in the same development. Can't help you with many of your requests, but I do visit the area often. In April you could get a snowstorm, or there may already be enough snow on the ground to ski, or weather could be in the 90's (both scenarios are rare, but not unheard of). As a rule it is early spring "chilly & windy" 50's type weather.

There are lots of good restaurants within a couple miles of your stay. There is the Spaghetti Shed which is literally a shed, but serve good food cheap and the best homemade (fresh daily) bread I have ever had in my life (takes CASH only). Then there's the Lobster Trap on West Side Rd...expensive, but very good lobster dinners.  Margeritaville is good food and drinks, and the Sunday Brunch at Red Fox Pub is decent. Restaurant.com has dining certificates for a few decent places.....Merlino's Steakhouse, White Mountain Cider Co., Wildcat Inn & Tavern, all within 10 miles of your stay. 

As far as being able to get around the area that shouldn't be a problem, although some roads do not open 'till June. There is mile upon mile of outlet shopping in North Conway and scenic drives with rest areas everywhere. You can pick up the Kangamangus HWY (rte 113, I think) in Conway and it is about 35 miles to Lincoln (Loon Mtn). I don't think you would want to hike since even if there is not any snow, it is considered "High Mud Season"...not fun.

My friend stayed at a 2 bed AMV/partial kitchen recently and they do pre-assign units. She also says there is an issue with one key giving access to many different units. She found this out by accident (entered the wrong unit with her key) and after insisting that her lock be changed, the local locksmith that came said that it is a huge issue with this resort. Just an FYI. She also said the placement of things (tv, bed, etc) were kind of awkward. They have a standard size pool and hot tub, game room and excercise area.


----------

